# DBS Bicycle Norway???



## matzep (Feb 18, 2008)

I am not sure whether these bikes are Retro, or Classic, but does anyone know about DBS bikes and could help me figure out their value...

In particular the DBS Tricky Track Bike for juniors... Saw a couple at a church rummage sale and wondering if they are worth the $70 dollars each they are asking for... At first glance, all parts and condition look impressive but with not ever hearing of the name of the manufacturer or of any bikes from Norway, I wasn't sure of the deal or how much I should counter offer. These are by no way MTB's but if they are better than the basic retail bike I could get for the same money, I might get them for my god-children...


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

It's a very old brand form Norway and stands for something like den beste sykkel. The best cycle. I used to have a 59' three speed that had sturmey Archer hubs but the rest was made in Norway. The brand is now owned by Cycleseurope which also owns Bianchi and some other brands. They are bike shop kids bikes, much better than Walmart.


----------



## matzep (Feb 18, 2008)

1971tch said:


> It's a very old brand form Norway and stands for something like den beste sykkel. The best cycle. I used to have a 59' three speed that had sturmey Archer hubs but the rest was made in Norway. The brand is now owned by Cycleseurope which also owns Bianchi and some other brands. They are bike shop kids bikes, much better than Walmart.


Thanks for the sensible answer!!!


----------

